# Spain



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Over the past week or so, seem to have seen a number of reported incidents of tyre slashing in Spain. with dire warnings to tourists not to stop. It appears that small gangs of two or three locals are awaiting tourists who stop (most probably in a layby or service area or such other. They then slash one of your tyres, which you only notice once you are on your way. You pull over commence to replace the wheel, they appear proceed to threaten you and take valuables etc. 

Initially it seemed ( or at least the first report implied this ) that it was more common around Spanish ports such as Santander, but other reports suggest that it is fairly common on the outskirts of most large towns and cities. 

Is this another scare type story along the lines of being gassed whilst asleep, or is there some element of truth to these reportings ?


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Its that time of year again......with the huge numbers of motorhomes, caravans and others heading this way you are going to hear about the relatively _few_ incidents like you mentioned. It seems that these incedents are being largly confined to the north of Spain. There is a big push in the South [Del Sol] etc to combat road, and other, crime.....Extra police have been brought down from Mid-Spain for the season.........

Although reported, and rightly so, on sites such as this these events are very rare. Last week we had a Motorhome group down here on route to Morocco and have a 4x4 group on route arriving today. In all some 30 vehicles in total, report NO incidents.......other than the 40+ deg temps around Madrid 8O ...........

Just be a bit vigilant and aware..........

Hi Parigby [Philip and Sally]............not long know, look forward to seeing you in October :lol
.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Ray,

It doesn't seem twelve months since we booked to go on the October trip. We are on the ferry Plymouth to Santander that docks on Thursday the 27th September, so giving ourselves plenty of time to meander down to Algecirus area well in time for the midday meet on the 30th. 

Look forward to seeing you, and the rest of the group then.


regards ..... philip


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

What October trip Philip.....?............... 8O 
















Only joking.............. :lol:................

..


----------

